# Anyone near bethlehem pa?



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

some frogs in need of rescue. lowball the guy
Dart frogs


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

do you know this person? or where they got the frogs.
just asking.
and by the way there is about 4-5 of us in the area.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I do not know them. I just feel bad for the frogs but live to far too pick them up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

8 frogs in an exo? WTF!


----------

